# BAD NEWS/Update,post 39



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Sharon & I just came from the vet. Addah Bella is very sick & had to be admitted & put on an IV. There seems to be a serious issue with her liver.Please pray for my friends sweet little girl.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=51104


Update on post #39


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

OMG, I just welcomed Sharon and Addah not too long ago! :bysmilie: I am praying for her! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh NO!!! How sad!! Addah Bella is an adult, isn't she? How could this happen??? I hope she's alright...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh my goodness this is so sad! Sue, I sure hope that she will be OK. What a shock.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Poor little girl. She has my prayers.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this news! My prayers go out to this innocent little girl.......contact the breeder immediately!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh my goodness - didn't she just bring her home? Oh, I so hope everything turns out to be OK.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear that. :grouphug: I hope things get better for your little one.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Dec 29 2009, 07:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867998


> I am so sorry to hear this news! My prayers go out to this innocent little girl.......contact the breeder immediately!!![/B]


I agree.


Poor little thing. I'm so sorry. Sharon and Addah Bella are both in my prayers. This is just heartbreaking.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this. I will most certainly be praying for this sweet little girl. rayer: rayer:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm so very sorry Sharon and Adah are having to go through this and hope that its nothing serious. :grouphug:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear that Addah is not feeling well and hope that Sharon's vet gets to the bottom of this. What are the liver issues that the vet believes are going on? If Addah just went to the vet today then there would be no bile acid results back yet. And those results are really a necessary first step in diagnosing liver issues as opposed to in-house bloodwork that migh show elevated ALT levels. ALT levels could just as likely be elevated because of any number of infections, i.e., bladder, urinary, even dental. Keep the faith and keep in mind that at her age it is more than likely that Addah would have shown signs of liver issues long before now. Given the frequency of urination over the past day or so, it is likely that she has a bladder or urinary tract infection. Please keep us posted and don't hesitate to ask questions.

MaryH


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Dec 29 2009, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868032


> I'm so sorry to hear that Addah is not feeling well and hope that Sharon's vet gets to the bottom of this. What are the liver issues that the vet believes are going on? If Addah just went to the vet today then there would be no bile acid results back yet. And those results are really a necessary first step in diagnosing liver issues as opposed to in-house bloodwork that migh show elevated ALT levels. ALT levels could just as likely be elevated because of any number of infections, i.e., bladder, urinary, even dental. Keep the faith and keep in mind that at her age it is more than likely that Addah would have shown signs of liver issues long before now. Given the frequency of urination over the past day or so, it is likely that she has a bladder or urinary tract infection. Please keep us posted and don't hesitate to ask questions.
> 
> MaryH[/B]


 :goodpost:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hopefully, it will be nothing too serious. We're hopping that Addah Bella will be well real soon.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Dec 29 2009, 07:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868032


> I'm so sorry to hear that Addah is not feeling well and hope that Sharon's vet gets to the bottom of this. What are the liver issues that the vet believes are going on? If Addah just went to the vet today then there would be no bile acid results back yet. And those results are really a necessary first step in diagnosing liver issues as opposed to in-house bloodwork that migh show elevated ALT levels. ALT levels could just as likely be elevated because of any number of infections, i.e., bladder, urinary, even dental. Keep the faith and keep in mind that at her age it is more than likely that Addah would have shown signs of liver issues long before now. Given the frequency of urination over the past day or so, it is likely that she has a bladder or urinary tract infection. Please keep us posted and don't hesitate to ask questions.
> 
> MaryH[/B]


A bladder infection was my guess,she peed 5 times at my house yesterday,compared to Hannah peeing only one time during the 4 hr time frame.This wasn't marking,it was a full pee each time.She peed 3 times in 20 min this morning. So I was shocked when the vet mentioned liver issues. The reason he is so concerned it that the ALT was over 1000, the ALKP was 527 & the GGT was 19, all extremely high. Adah seemed to be a really picky eater at first,nothing unusual for a Malt. But she soon got even pickier, & was soon barely eating. With the frequency of urination added the last few days, we began to worry. Last night my friend said Adah felt feverish. The vet said she has a low grade fever. It's very possible she has a bladder or urinary tract infection,she was spayed & had a dental on the 7nd of Dec. The vets reaction to the ALT,ALKP & GGT high readings was very scary. I just hope she's better tomorrow. Sharon called the vet about an hr ago Adah Bella is still the same.

Thanks everyone for all the prayers. Sharon appreciates each & every one & so do I.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

praying for a speedy recovery for adah bella :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope its nothing serious. Please keep us posted. 
:grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Dec 29 2009, 08:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868015


> QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Dec 29 2009, 07:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867998





> I am so sorry to hear this news! My prayers go out to this innocent little girl.......contact the breeder immediately!!![/B]


I agree.


Poor little thing. I'm so sorry. Sharon and Addah Bella are both in my prayers. This is just heartbreaking.
[/B][/QUOTE]

ditto!!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We'll be sending our prayers to you and Addah, from nearby Ohio. I hope she'll be better soon. :wub:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

So very sad. Poor baby and I am so sorry you are going through this. Praying for you and your family.


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. Will keep her in our prayers. Keep us posted


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Praying all goes well for the little baby.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh I do hope she will be okay. :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Sending prayers for Addah Bella. She will be in the thoughts and I pray for a positive outcome.

Marsha


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So sorry to hear about Addah Bella! I hadn't seen the other post or I would have responded.

My first thought was diabetes as the excessive peeing, not eating, and liver enzyme elevations are all very common symptoms. However I assume with the blood work that has been ruled out. Will be praying little Addah will pull thru this in a speedy mannor.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Poor little baby, I hope she's OK.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Said a prayer for Addah Bella this morning. Please keep us informed. We are wanting this sweet little one to get better! rayer: :heart: rayer:


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Prayers to Addah


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Dec 29 2009, 10:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868085


> QUOTE (MaryH @ Dec 29 2009, 07:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868032





> I'm so sorry to hear that Addah is not feeling well and hope that Sharon's vet gets to the bottom of this. What are the liver issues that the vet believes are going on? If Addah just went to the vet today then there would be no bile acid results back yet. And those results are really a necessary first step in diagnosing liver issues as opposed to in-house bloodwork that migh show elevated ALT levels. ALT levels could just as likely be elevated because of any number of infections, i.e., bladder, urinary, even dental. Keep the faith and keep in mind that at her age it is more than likely that Addah would have shown signs of liver issues long before now. Given the frequency of urination over the past day or so, it is likely that she has a bladder or urinary tract infection. Please keep us posted and don't hesitate to ask questions.
> 
> MaryH[/B]


A bladder infection was my guess,she peed 5 times at my house yesterday,compared to Hannah peeing only one time during the 4 hr time frame.This wasn't marking,it was a full pee each time.She peed 3 times in 20 min this morning. So I was shocked when the vet mentioned liver issues. The reason he is so concerned it that the ALT was over 1000, the ALKP was 527 & the GGT was 19, all extremely high. Adah seemed to be a really picky eater at first,nothing unusual for a Malt. But she soon got even pickier, & was soon barely eating. With the frequency of urination added the last few days, we began to worry. Last night my friend said Adah felt feverish. The vet said she has a low grade fever. It's very possible she has a bladder or urinary tract infection,she was spayed & had a dental on the 7nd of Dec. The vets reaction to the ALT,ALKP & GGT high readings was very scary. I just hope she's better tomorrow. Sharon called the vet about an hr ago Adah Bella is still the same.

Thanks everyone for all the prayers. Sharon appreciates each & every one & so do I.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sue, do you know what her levels were at the time of spay and dental? Did your friends vet do the spay and dental or did the breeders vet?

If she's having full pees that often, no wonder she was dehydrated. From my experience with UTI's, the pressure or urge to pee is intense but the bladder is empty. So even though they are peeing all the time, it's just a tiny bit after they've emptied the bladder. 

Please keep us updated. We're all so concerned and have this precious little one in our prayers, as her new mommy.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So sorry to hear this and praying that she is OK


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I wasn't on SM yesterday so I am just seeing this now. How is Addah Bella doing? Any updates??? Sending prayers and fingers/paws crossed that all is ok! rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Poor baby. Hope Addah Bella gets better soon. Please keep us posted. :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending rayer: for Addah. I hope she is doing better today.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Checking in for an update....hoping things are as bad as originally thought. rayer:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A UTI is a possibility, however, increased thirst and urination can be a sign of liver disease itself.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

OMG I am just seeing this and so sorry for her poor little baby, I will say lots of prayers for both Sharon and Addah Bella rayer: rayer: rayer: please keep us posted. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Dec 29 2009, 06:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867971


> Sharon & I just came from the vet. Addah Bella is very sick & had to be admitted & put on an IV. There seems to be a serious issue with her liver.Please pray for my friends sweet little girl.
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=51104[/B]




Heavenly Father, I come to you with a thankful heart, you have been so merciful and loving to me. Lord I bring Addah Bella and her mommy to you, I ask Lord fror a healing hand on this sweet baby girl. You know exactly what is happening in her little body, Lord give the vet wisdom on how to treat Addah Bella. I also ask Lord for comfort and peace of mind for Sharon. Thank you for hearing our prayers. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Adah Bella is doing better this morning. When Sharon called this morning,the vet tech said Adah was being fed & she seems to be feeling much better. We will be going to check on her in a little while. The tech said "maybe" she can come home later today,if she is doing well. Thanks for all the help & prayers & support through this. Here's a picture of Adah Bella taken a few days ago. She's a sweetheart. Sharon will be back on soon to thank everyone herself.

[attachment=60276:adah_1.jpg]


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Just now reading this, I'm glad to hear Adah Bella is feeling better today. She is so precious. Sending out prayers for Sharon's sweet girl.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, thank God, I am just now reading this.......I had to go out this morning. I am just thrilled to hear this news. You tell Sharon that is the best news we have heard. Prayers do work!!!! Sue, kiss little Addah Bella for me................


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

What a relief it is to learn she's feeling better....we can't wait to hear that she's come _home_, though. We look foward to an update from her mommy as soon as she gets to take her baby girl back home.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Just reading this now ... praying that Adah Bella continues to feel better. I know her mommy is anxious to get her all better and back home. What an adorable little girl she is.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

I just "welcomed" her to the group and now seeing this! So glad she is feeling better and what a beautiful little girl :tender:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Addah Bella is doing better,Me and my gang of 5 are so glad. My husband and I just fall to pieces when any of my babies get sick, we love them so. I'll tell my hubby when he calls from work. :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so glad she is doing better! Wonderful news!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Dec 30 2009, 11:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868201


> Adah Bella is doing better this morning. When Sharon called this morning,the vet tech said Adah was being fed & she seems to be feeling much better. We will be going to check on her in a little while. The tech said "maybe" she can come home later today,if she is doing well. Thanks for all the help & prayers & support through this. Here's a picture of Adah Bella taken a few days ago. She's a sweetheart. Sharon will be back on soon to thank everyone herself.
> 
> [attachment=60276:adah_1.jpg][/B]


Did she get to come home?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Have been off the grid so just saw this. :bysmilie: I remember just welcoming them. Praying all is well and waiting to hear an update. :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I hope she is much better and can or is at home.

Tina


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Lord for hearing our prayers


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Good news. Adah Bella got to go home late today. So far she's doing well & finally eating.Sharon is so relieved,Adah actually ate from a bowl for the first time since being in her new home. That's a very good sign.Looks like the IV fluids & antibiotic did their job.Thanks to everybody for the prayers,concern & good thoughts. Now,I think I need to find me a nice warm beach & take a nice relaxing vacation.I'm all stressed out. :smstarz:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Dec 31 2009, 12:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868450


> Good news. Adah Bella got to go home late today. So far she's doing well & finally eating.Sharon is so relieved,Adah actually ate from a bowl for the first time since being in her new home. That's a very good sign.Looks like the IV fluids & antibiotic did their job.Thanks to everybody for the prayers,concern & good thoughts. Now,I think I need to find me a nice warm beach & take a nice relaxing vacation.I'm all stressed out. :smstarz:[/B]


You're a great friend, Sue. And wonderful Mom.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

That's wonderful news. :two thumbs up: My gang sends Adah Bella pawhugs and puppy wicks!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wonderful news, so glad she's doing so well!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

:yahoo: So glad to hear Addah Bella is home. Lots of licks and hugs from the dust mop gang in Ohio. :yahoo:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:chili: Great news!! :chili: 


Tina


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm just now seeing this thread. :bysmilie: I'm so relieved to hear Addah Bella is doing better. I hope she's continuing to improve! Please keep us updated. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

how's Addah Bella doing?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jan 4 2010, 09:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869672


> how's Addah Bella doing?[/B]


Addah Bella seems to be doing fine now, she's eating well,no excessive urination,no fever & she's taken over every bed in the house,including her Min.Schnauzer sisters crate bed.Typical Maltese Princess attitude  Next time I get sick,I'm going to ask that vet to put me on the same meds.  Thanks for asking.And thanks again to everyone for the concern,good thoughts & prayers.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Jan 4 2010, 10:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869722


> QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jan 4 2010, 09:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869672





> how's Addah Bella doing?[/B]


Addah Bella seems to be doing fine now, she's eating well,no excessive urination,no fever & she's taken over every bed in the house,including her Min.Schnauzer sisters crate bed.Typical Maltese Princess attitude  Next time I get sick,I'm going to ask that vet to put me on the same meds.  Thanks for asking.And thanks again to everyone for the concern,good thoughts & prayers.
[/B][/QUOTE]


What was the final diagnosis? Just a simple UTI? Hopefully....


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

Good News :thumbsup:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm just reading this whole thread. What a beautiful girl Adah Bella is. I'm so sorry she was so sick. What a scare that was. Do they know why she was so sick? What a great friend you are Sue.


----------

